# Hansa-Brandenburg



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Torpedo airplane


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hansa Brandenburg Nr.511 Warnemünde


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice. Top one's a Brandenburg GDW and the flying boat is a Brandenburg FB, the first Brandenburg flying boat.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------

